# Audi 1-2 Victory in ALMS Finale



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Laguna Seca – Audi was able to complete their successful 2008 sportscar season with another 1-2 victory. In the finale of the American Le Mans Series at Laguna Seca (U.S. state of California), the two Germans Lucas Luhr and Marco Werner celebrated a narrow victory in front of their team mates Christijan Albers and Emanuele Pirro.
* Full Story *


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

I was there, fun race. I thought there was way too much yellow flag waving, and not enough racing. but i guess all the restarts worked out well for the high torque audis.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (klee)*

Yeah, that's what the Laguna race is all about. I caught Brad Kettler's presentation at the Audi Hospitality building and he called it before the start... "lots of yellow flags".


----------

